# Gas to use



## bs0604 (Oct 14, 2015)

I just purchased a Generac Power washer with 2800 psi. In my chain saw, leaf blower and weed eater I use TruFuel 50:1 mix for 2 cycle engines. I believe they also make this fuel for 4 cycle engines. It is ethanol free.
Can I use this in my power washer or am I better off using regular gas?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

In any small engine ethanol free is always best


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Where I live in WI you do not have a choice but 10% ethanol gas without driving 30 miles. The one exception is marine gas but that is 15 miles and $5 plus per gallon. It has been like this for 30+ years. Roger


----------



## janiewelen (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes i think so


----------



## PWJack (Dec 19, 2017)

You should be able to use the TrueFuel but it will be more expensive. You can get away with regular gas at the gas station and save you some money.


----------

